# Winchester Model 74



## 3weimies (Jun 12, 2011)

I am working on a mdl 74 'Short' only,very early s/n.rifle.
After removing the bolt assembly I get to the magazine  Throat [ ramp ]. There is a small piece of flat steel, about 1/4 in. wide that is screwed to the bottom of the throat with one small screw. It is broken off at the top,at a point where maybe there was a 90 degree bend.  Is this what is called the cartridge retainer?  What should its actual shape be?
 I am waiting on a parts schematic that I ordered,to see if this is available.  Any help would be appreciated,so that I might get this old Winchester shootin' again!
                                                            Thanks,Joel


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you working on a Model 74 .22? If you are, I can take pics of one I have and post them for your reference.


----------

